# Topics > Robotics > Modular robotics >  UberBlox, modular metal construction system, UberBlox Systems Inc., Toronto, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Website - uberblox.com

youtube.com/UberbloxSystems

twitter.com/uberbloxteam

linkedin.com/company/uberblox-systems

Founder and CEO - Alex Pirseyedi

"UberBlox: at uberblox.com" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

UberBlox - modular construction & automation system 

Published on Nov 13, 2014

----------


## Airicist

UberBlox - welcome to a whole new way of making!

Published on Jun 21, 2016

----------

